# Too much fetch?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.4pawsu.com/fetch.htm

Interesting item on running a dog on "fetch" too much.

Chloe's favorite love in life in fetching a "tennis" ball. She could do it for hours on end.

Happy trails,

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

That was a good read. Bella is the exact same way, she would play fetch for hours on ends. The problem is when we are in the park, she gets even more wound up when she gets around other dogs and people in the park. 

Almost to the point where she is hard to handle. I will definitely have to try this.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I wish Pumpkin was a little more interested in fetch. She is done after 2-4 tosses :


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

kellygh said:


> I wish Pumpkin was a little more interested in fetch. She is done after 2-4 tosses :


If you are training her to be a bird dog, she doesn't have a choice, she needs to fetch. There is a great section on fetch in the NAVHDA green book.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, she is in training to be a bird dog. Operative word is "training"  The more bird like, the more eager she is to fetch; however, the plain game of fetch with a ball or frisbee quickly losses its appeal. Maybe I should get one of those dummies or something? I do need to refresh my reading on fetch. It is neglected.


----------



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Kelly, Otto's the same & he has no interest whatsoever for tennis balls!
L xx


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

kellygh said:


> Yes, she is in training to be a bird dog. Operative word is "training"  The more bird like, the more eager she is to fetch; however, the plain game of fetch with a ball or frisbee quickly losses its appeal. Maybe I should get one of those dummies or something? I do need to refresh my reading on fetch. It is neglected.


If you don't have the NAVHDA green book; I would buy it and read it twice. ;D Copper is 15 months old and really coming into his own. I can't even estimate how many hours of training he has at this point.  ;D


----------

